# Roccat Kone Release



## LoyKucci (30. September 2007)

Hi!

Da meine Copperhead langsam aber sicher den Geist aufgibt, habe ich vor mir eine Maus zu kaufen. Ich schwanke zurzeit eigentlich nur zwischen der Logitech MX518 und der Roccat Kone (die mir einen super Eindruck macht). Jetzt finde ich nur keine Infos, wann man die Roccat Kone denn kaufen kann. 

Hat da vllt jemand Infos? Danke schonmal!

Grüße
LoyK


----------



## Marbus16 (30. September 2007)

Würde mich auch über Infos zur Valo freuen 

Roccat FTW!!!einseinself


----------



## Klutten (30. September 2007)

Weil es mich auch interessiert, habe ich gestern Nacht den Hersteller per Mail angeschrieben. Infos im Netz gibt es soweit keine. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (30. September 2007)

Jau... Denke/hoffe, PCGH wird einer der ersten sein, die so ein Teil zum Testen bekommen.


----------



## buzty (30. September 2007)

hoffen wir auch


----------



## Hitman (30. September 2007)

Hat man schonmal was von Roccat gehört oder ist das eine neue Firma ?


----------



## Marbus16 (30. September 2007)

Roccat hat auf der GC 2 Produkte vorgestellt: Valo (Tastatur) und Kone (Maus). Diese sind wirklich geil gemacht. Schau mal unten im Archiv nach, dort sollte sich was finden


----------



## LoyKucci (30. September 2007)

Vielen Dank schonmal, ich hoffe, dass es die Tage Infos gibt! Werde dann wohl mal noch abwarten.


----------



## LoyKucci (3. Oktober 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> Weil es mich auch interessiert, habe ich gestern Nacht den Hersteller per Mail angeschrieben. Infos im Netz gibt es soweit keine. Ich halte euch auf dem Laufenden.



Inzwischen eine Antwort erhalten?


----------



## Mindmachine (7. Oktober 2007)

Es gibt wenig Infos im Netz , auch ist die Maus bei keinem Preisvergleich gelistet.
Lesenswert ist diese Page , dort wird auch der Preis genannt :
http://www.spielesuechtig.de/news,1,2640.htm


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

*sabber*

Veränderbare Farben.... :eek: MEINE!!!!einseinself


----------



## ED101 (7. Oktober 2007)

Warte auch nur drauf das die endlich auf den Markt kommt.


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2007)

70 ist schon happig, da muss erstmal sehen ob se das auch wirklich wert ist


----------



## LoyKucci (7. Oktober 2007)

Naja, 70 UVP. Denk mal, dass der ein oder andere Anbieter sie für ca. 55 verkauft. Hoffe ich mal


----------



## jign (7. Oktober 2007)

Ja wist ihr eigentlich das es auch ne passende Tastatur zu der Maus gibt ? klick 
UVP ist zwar 99 aber das ist auch die UVP der g15 und die bekommt man ja auch für 65


----------



## Marbus16 (7. Oktober 2007)

Klar wissen wir das.

Die Kone wirds auf jeden Fall, wegen der Valo muss ich mir noch nen Ausdauer-Test ansehen. Ich tippe nämlich _verdammt _viel.

Aber sieht auch sehr veil aus, besonders 1 USB Anschluss und die audio-Anschlüsse gefallen...


----------



## Klutten (7. Oktober 2007)

...leider bis jetzt keine Mail vom Hersteller.


----------



## riedochs (7. Oktober 2007)

Klutten schrieb:


> ...leider bis jetzt keine Mail vom Hersteller.



Spricht nicht gerade für den Hersteller, oder es gibt Probleme und die wissen noch keinen Releasetermin


----------



## jign (8. Oktober 2007)

riedochs schrieb:


> oder es gibt Probleme und die wissen noch keinen Releasetermin


Das spricht dann aber auch nicht gerade für den Hersteller


----------



## Marbus16 (8. Oktober 2007)

Go, Roccat, GO! 

Ich will meine Razer hockant rauswerfen... Bitte.... Bitte.... Macht hinne!


----------



## LoyKucci (28. Oktober 2007)

Inzwischen irgendwelche News zur Roccat Maus?? Arrrghhh ich brauch unbedingt ne neue Maus...

Ich hab nen Newsletter erhalten von Roccat, aber weit und breit war kein Releasetermin oder sowas in der Art zu finden


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (28. Oktober 2007)

Wir haben leider noch kein Muster...


----------



## LoyKucci (4. November 2007)

Es wäre sehr nett wenn die PCGH vllt mal eine Anfrage an Roccat stellt wann die Maus denn nun erscheint, vllt bekommt ihr ja eine Antwort...(weil wenn sie im Nov nicht mehr erscheint, dann werd ich wohl oder übel zu einer anderen Maus greifen müssen)

Wenn ihr ein Testmuster habt, hoffe ich auf eine News und auf ein kurzen Bericht


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (4. November 2007)

Angeblich kommt die Maus "bald"...


----------



## Stefan Payne (5. November 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Angeblich kommt die Maus "bald"...


DNF 'bald'?


----------



## LoyKucci (5. November 2007)

Hab ne Email von Roccat bekommen, in der steht, dass sie ab Dezember im Elektrofachhandel erhältlich ist für 69,99. Man darf gespannt sein.


----------



## Klutten (5. November 2007)

Du Glücklicher. Ich habe keine Antwort bekommen. Egal - Antwort ist Antwort. THX


----------



## OSI_Lars (5. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich würde Euch ja gerne etwas handfestere Fakten nennen, aber ich stocher da auch etwas im Nebel. Eigentlich sollte die Roccat (und die neue SL-Maus/V&D) im großen Shootout in der 12/2007 sein.... Eigentlich. Leider waren keine Muster verfügbar. Mir wurde gesagt, dass die neuen Mäuse Mitte Nov in der Redaktion aufschlagen sollen. Ob dies auch bedeutet, dass die Produkte auch im Handel erhältlich sind weiß ich nicht. 

Ich bin dran Leute. 

lars


----------



## patrock84 (5. November 2007)

Was ist an dieser Maus so besonders, was bereits seit Jahren erhältliche Mäuse nicht haben? Was soll denn die Geschwindigkeit in IPS sein? Ist etwas über das Grundgewicht bekannt?

Kleiner Vergleich:
*Beschleunigung: *
Roccat Kone: 15G
MS IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0: 25G => 66% mehr

*FPS:*
Roccat Kone: 7.080 dpi
MS IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0: 9.000 dpi => 27% mehr

*Verfügbarkeit: *
Roccat Kone: noch nicht erhältlich 69,xx EUR => 138% mehr
MS IntelliMouse Explorer 3.0: seit Jahren 29,xx EUR

*Echte *2.000dpi brauche ich auch nicht, da ich für eine 360° Drehung in Spielen zwischen 28-35cm auf dem Mauspad brauche


----------



## Edguy (29. November 2007)

PCGH_Lars schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich würde Euch ja gerne etwas handfestere Fakten nennen, aber ich stocher da auch etwas im Nebel. Eigentlich sollte die Roccat (und die neue SL-Maus/V&D) im großen Shootout in der 12/2007 sein.... Eigentlich. Leider waren keine Muster verfügbar. Mir wurde gesagt, dass die neuen Mäuse Mitte Nov in der Redaktion aufschlagen sollen. Ob dies auch bedeutet, dass die Produkte auch im Handel erhältlich sind weiß ich nicht.
> 
> ...



Gibts schon was Neues....?


----------



## Bullveyr (30. November 2007)

Laut HP von Roccat sind die Preorder-Bestellungen raus


----------



## Edguy (3. Dezember 2007)

Ich bekam heute Nachricht von Roccat:

---->    vielen Dank für Ihre email und Ihr Interesse an ROCCAT. Der Release unserer Produkte wird sich leider auf Januar 2008 verschieben. Sie werden die Produkte dann in allen größeren Elektronikmärkten finden. 

Der empfohlene Verkaufspreis des ROCCAT Valo Gaming-Keyboards beträgt 99,99 Euro und die ROCCAT Kone Gaming Maus wird 69,99 Euro kosten. Das ROCCAT Mauspad Sense ist für 19,99 Euro erhältlich. 

Auf unserer Webseite www.roccat.org  können Sie mehr über ROCCAT und unsere Produkte erfahren. Dort können Sie sich auch für unseren Newsletter eintragen, um stets aktuelle Informationen rund um ROCCAT zu erhalten.    <-----


Schade, nochmal einen Monat länger warten, naja hoffentlich taugen die Produkte dann auch was.


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Dezember 2007)

der Ausfall des Weihnachtsgeschäft könnte Roccat das Genick brechen


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (10. Dezember 2007)

Es wird noch schlimmer:

Hamburg, 10. Dezember 2007  Der junge Hamburger Hersteller von Gaming Peripherie gibt bekannt, dass sich die Einführung der ersten drei  ROCCAT Produkte auf Anfang 2008 verschiebt. Die bereits heiß erwartete ROCCAT Kone Gaming Mouse, das ersehnte ROCCAT Valo Gaming Keyboard sowie das ROCCAT Sense Mousepad werden voraussichtlich im Februar nächsten Jahres  in Europa und Nordamerika erhältlich sein. 

René Korte, Geschäftsführer Roccat Studios Hamburg kommentiert: Wir erhalten täglich viele Anfragen von Leuten, die unsere Produkte im Handel kaufen wollen. Umso schwerer fällt es uns, die Veröffentlichung der Kone Gaming Mouse und des Valo Gaming Keyboards auf voraussichtlich Februar 2008 zu verschieben. Aber aufgrund unseres sehr hohen Qualitätsanspruchs kommt keine andere Entscheidung in Frage. Die höchste Priorität hat für ROCCAT ganz klar die Zufriedenheit der Gamer, der unserer Meinung nach das Recht auf vollausgereifte Produkte hat!

ROCCAT und die Esports Community

Die enge Verknüpfung ROCCATs mit dem Esports gewährleistet die Einbindung von Computerspielern in die Entwicklung der ROCCAT Produkte. Auf der Suche nach der perfekten Form ging die ROCCAT Kone Gaming Mouse durch zahlreiche Spielerhände. Das eigene, finnische CounterStrike Team ROCCAT und die Nähe zu dem Hamburger Clan mTw ermöglichen den intensiven Austausch zwischen Produktentwicklung und der Zielgruppe. Ideen und Anmerkungen können direkt weitergegeben und aufgegriffen werden. Das Ziel ROCCATs ist eindeutig:
Optimales Zubehör für Computerspieler. 

ROCCAT Produkte kurz vorgestellt

Die ROCCAT Kone Gaming Mouse zeichnet die einzigartige Distance Control Unit (DCU), ein komplexes Lichtsystem sowie vielfältige Programmierungsmöglichkeiten aus. Mit Hilfe des Gewichtssystems kann der Spieler selbst das Gewicht seiner Maus bestimmen. Kabelgebunden erfolgt der Anschluss über USB. Der empfohlene Verkaufspreis wird 69,99 Euro betragen.

Das ROCCAT Valo Gaming Keyboard ist mit 2MB internen Speicher, Display sowie einem integriertem 40MHz Turbocore ausgestattet. 41 extra Tasten lassen zahlreiche individuelle Tastenbelegungen zu. Makro Record/Pause und Kill Tasten gestalten die Aufzeichnung von Makros sehr komfortabel. Auf der Tastatur selbst können bis zu fünf Profile mit jeweils vier Layern gespeichert werden.  Die Tastatur wird für einen empfohlenen Verkaufspreis von 99,99 Euro erhältlich sein.

Mit dem ROCCAT Sense Mousepad präsentiert ROCCAT ein extrem schlankes Mauspad. Dank der mikrokristallinen Beschichtung zeichnet sich das Mauspad durch sehr gute Gleiteigenschaften aus. Die geringe Höhe macht die Benutzung der Maus sehr angenehm. Der empfohlene Verkaufspreis wird 19,99 Euro betragen.


----------



## X_SXPS07 (10. Dezember 2007)

und ich wollte die mir zu Weihnachten kaufen. Naja warte ich halt noch bis Februar  und KAUFE sie mir dann wenn sie rauskommt und dann wirklich das Geld auch wert ist, wo von ich stark ausgehe


----------



## Bullveyr (11. Dezember 2007)

Roccat hat mich mit ihrem idiotischen Marketing sowieso als potentiellen Kunden verloren.


----------



## Merty (11. Dezember 2007)

Ich habe vor allem Interesse an der Tastatur.

Meine G15 ist jetzt schon etwas mitgenommen und das neue G15-Design gefällt mir überhaupt nicht.

Hoffe das ROCCAT da was Gutes anbieten wird.


----------



## kunibert_babenco (14. Dezember 2007)

@Bullveyr: warum denn? also ich warte lieber 3 monate länger auf n gutes Set für 180 ökken als jetzt das gleiche auszugeben und dann schlechte Qualität in der Hand zu haben, oder nich?
freu mich aber trotzdem riesig drauf, wär n schönes Geschenk zu Weihnachten gewesen... 

Und Merty kann ich was die neue G15 angeht nur zustimmen!

@Thilo: Danke für die aktuellen News, ist ein Top-Forum hier 
LG Pat


----------



## Bullveyr (14. Dezember 2007)

kunibert_babenco schrieb:


> @Bullveyr: warum denn? also ich warte lieber 3 monate länger auf n gutes Set für 180 ökken als jetzt das gleiche auszugeben und dann schlechte Qualität in der Hand zu haben, oder nich?


Ich hab ja nicht die Release-Verschiebung kritisiert, sondern ihr Marketing.

- Idiotischer "Find our HQ"-Contest inkl. Intro-Vid
- Project Airwolf
- Stop the Fairy Tales Initiative (auf der HP):

Die Hälfte ließt sich wie c/p vom SteelSeries Blog und ein großer Teil ist nichts anderes als Konkurrenz-Bashing.
Auf der einen Seite beschweren sie sich über Kosten und Nutzen (der auch zweifelhaft ist) von vergoldeten USB-Steckern, auf der anderen Seite packen sie eine anpassbare Beleuchtung (mit fadenscheiniger Begründung) in die Maus. Das kostet sicher mehr als vergoldete Stecker.
Welche Hersteller hat bitte je behauptet Millionen in die Entwicklung investiert zu haben?
Konkurrenz für alles mögliche bashen aber in den Specs haben wir dann Dinge wie: Pro-Aim Gaming Sensor, Turbo-Core und alles ist ultra.

Sry, aber Roccat hat noch kein einziges Produkt verkauft, will verdammt cool sein und stellt sich als der einzig wahre Hersteller für die Bedürfnisse von Zockern dar.

Blos weil die Maus und Tastatur hell leuchten, glaub ich nicht jeden Blödsinn.


----------



## Klutten (14. Februar 2008)

Laut einiger Händler im Internet wurde der Release der Maus auf den 26.03.08 verschoben. Gelistet ist sie bereits mehrfach zu Preisen zwischen 62 und 67 Euro.


----------



## Desmo (18. Mai 2008)

Gibt´s denn endlich mal was neues vom Release?
Mittlerweile warte ich ja auch schon ein dreiviertel Jahr auf das Teil...
Langsam glaub ich die Maus ist nur ein Marketing-Gag!


----------



## Nobsen (21. Mai 2008)

Hab auch mal ne mail an roccat geschrieben, und bekam sofort nach einem tag ne antwort.

Der inhalt war um es kurz zu machen, das die Qualität noch nicht ausreichend für Roccat sei und deshalb die Produkte noch auf sich warten lassen.
aber ein termin wann es denn nun soweit sein sollte wurde mir nicht genannt.


----------



## niLe (21. Mai 2008)

Ich warte auch auch die Roccat Kone, die Shop Angaben bzgl. der Lieferung schwanken zwischen 30.5 und 26.6.


----------



## Desmo (21. Mai 2008)

Ja, ich hab auch nochmal eine Mail geschrieben. Schon wieder mal...

Als Antwort kam das:

"Vielen Dank für deine email und dein Interesse an ROCCAT. 

Wir können deine Ungeduld sehr gut verstehen, denn auch wir warten sehnsüchtig auf unsere Produkte. Aber wir wollen und werden keine Produkte auf den Markt bringen, die nicht unseren hohen Anforderungen entsprechen.  Leider kann ich dir diesbezüglich noch kein Releasedatum nennen. "

Tja... Was man da so rauslesen kann ist sie wohl wieder mal auf unbestimmte Zeit verschoben
Werd mir dann wohl doch eine andere Maus zulegen müssen...


----------



## niLe (22. Mai 2008)

Ich warte noch den 30. ab, auch wenn die Mail überhaupt nicht danach klinkt, dass dieser Termin eingehalten werden kann 

Roccat 'Duke' Kone -.-


----------



## Desmo (26. Mai 2008)

Es geht weiter... 

Gerade hab ich gesehen das Amazon die Maus nicht mehr im Programm hat.
Bis jetzt war sie immer vorbestellbar


----------



## niLe (26. Mai 2008)

Also bei amazon ist die Maus eindeutig gelistet  *klick*

Der frühste Termin laut den bei Geizhals.at gelisteten Shops ist momentan der 26.6 - wobei ich hier auch an nichts mehr glaube. Werde mich jetzt wohl nach einer brauchbaren Alternative umsehen....


----------



## Desmo (26. Mai 2008)

Hast recht, vorhin wurde nichts gefunden... Sorry!

Ja ich schau auch schon, Deathadder oder Habu.


----------



## ED101 (27. Mai 2008)

Hab mir jetzt erst mal als Übergangslösung eine Logitech MX620 zugelegt. Ist ok aber keine Dauerlösung. Mal noch so nebenbei, was für ein Mauspad könnt ihr mir empfehlen wo du Maus schön gleitet.


----------



## niLe (28. Mai 2008)

Das Roccat Mauspad ist ja schon mal draußen


----------



## bLuR (26. Juni 2008)

Bei KMElektronik steht unter versand "bei vorausbestellung voraussichtlich 4-5 Tage"


----------



## Desmo (26. Juni 2008)

Ich hab mir vor etwa 3 Wochen die Deathadder geholt.
Roccat kann sich sein Zeug behalten


----------



## mentalsurgery (24. August 2008)

Auf die Roccat Valo Tastatur war ich auch ziehmlich geil. Die sollte schon letztes Jahr rauskommen. Dieses Jahr auf der GC wieder mal nachgefragt ... Antwort: When its done oder so ähnlich.
Bei der Kone habe die gemeint die soll im Oktober rauskommen. Aber 70 Euro wär mir diese Maus wirklich nicht wert. Das wichtigste bei ner Maus ist doch das sie vernünftig in der Hand sitzt und sich die Tasten gut anfühlen.


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. August 2008)

Die Roccat Kone ist super funktional und perfekt verarbeitet! Das Design ist einfach nur G.E.I.L.! 
Laut ein paar Aussagen kommt sie im Anschluss an die GC 08 auf den deutschen Markt!
Ich hol sie mir die Tage auf jeden Fall, kann euch dann ja mal näheres Sagen. Allerdings kriegt Klutten auch eine von Roccat und macht nen Lesertest! 
Hatte die Kone bei der Role Play Convention in der Hand! Super geiles Gefühl!
Kommt allerdings immer auf die Handform an!

Die Rocat Valo werde ich mir höchstwahrscheinlich auch kaufen, nur leider wird dort der Release Termin ja andauernd verschoben


----------



## TombstoneKill (24. August 2008)

Ja ich hol sie mir auch nach einer Razer Copperhead, die ich jetzt habe. Mit der bin ich glücklich, aber sie ist schon ziemlich alt^^. 

Die Roccat gefällt mir sehr gut und ich kenne 5-6 Onlineshops  in denen man sie schon sehen und glaube auch vorbestellen kann.

Roccat macht hinne, ich will die Maus.


----------



## moddingfreaX (24. August 2008)

> Ja ich hol sie mir auch nach einer Razer Copperhead, die ich jetzt habe. Mit der bin ich glücklich, aber sie ist schon ziemlich alt^^.
> 
> Die Roccat gefällt mir sehr gut und ich kenne 5-6 Onlineshops  in denen man sie schon sehen und glaube auch vorbestellen kann.



Davon ist Amazon derzeit der billigste! Weil kein Versand verlangt wird!



> Roccat macht hinne, ich will die Maus.



Die Maus kommt ja in den nächsten Wochen, keine Sorge!
Mehr Sorgen macht mir der Release der Valo! War schon für letztes Jahr angekündigt doch wurde immer weiter verschoben! Hoffe die ist bald mal fertig!


----------



## CeresPK (26. August 2008)

mal sehen vlt entschliese ich mich ja doch die Kone zu kaufen.
Aber mehr als 60€ für ne Maus!?!


----------



## Robär (26. August 2008)

bLuR schrieb:


> Bei KMElektronik steht unter versand "bei vorausbestellung voraussichtlich 4-5 Tage"



Auf der Roccat Seite 01.10  noch so lange warten...hab sie gerade zusammen mit dem Mauspad und Tastatur bestellt


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. August 2008)

Oh... ist der Release Termin neu oder hab ich den nur übersehen? 
Kacke, und ich hab sie mir schon vorbestellt  Dann muss ich ja doch noch einen Monat warten...


----------



## Klutten (26. August 2008)

Mir hat man mitgeteilt, dass nach der Games Convention "erste Testmuster" rausgehen. Ich bin gespannt.


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. August 2008)

Du meintest doch du kriegst auch eine 
Darfste das Testmuster eig behalten?


----------



## Klutten (26. August 2008)

Nach bisherigen Mitteilungen ja. Aber warten wir mal ab.


----------



## Robär (26. August 2008)

Schade nur das Amazon keine Testmuster verschickt 

Bitte Klutten mach nen schön ausführlichen Bericht mit massig Bildern.


----------



## Klutten (26. August 2008)

Werde ich machen. Vorlagen gibt es ja momentan genug hier. ^^


----------



## moddingfreaX (26. August 2008)

Ja 
Siehe Signatur (ist heute endlich fertig geworden!)


----------



## moddingfreaX (29. August 2008)

Oh nein...
Anscheinend verschiebt sich der Release Termin der Kone jetzt doch noch weiter nach hinten 
Anstatt wie sonst 01. Oktober 08 steht auf der Website jetzt nur noch "Oktober 08"


----------



## Robär (29. August 2008)

Argh das gibts doch gar net  weiß jem. wann die Roccat Valo rauskommen soll? (Tasta)


----------



## kaliber1000 (30. August 2008)

whaa auf der roccat seite kann man jetzt treiber downloaden o.O?


----------



## moddingfreaX (30. August 2008)

kaliber1000 schrieb:


> whaa auf der roccat seite kann man jetzt treiber downloaden o.O?



Oh, das ist erfreulich. Das heißt wohl dass Roccat die Testmodelle schon versendet hat! 
*Räusper* Kluuutten 
Zur Roccat Valo ist derzeit noch kein Release Termin bekannt. Hoffen wir dass sie dieses Jahr noch das Licht der Welt erblickt!


----------



## moddingfreaX (30. August 2008)

*Kurztest: Roccat Kone Driver Vers. 1.24*

Seit dem 30.08.2008, 10:30 Uhr,kann auf der  Roccat-Website der aktuelle Driver für die Roccat Kone bisher noch nicht erschienene Roccat Kone Laser Mouse downgeloadet werden. Der Ordner ist ZIP-Komprimiert und umfasst eine Datenmenge von rund 9,24 MB.
Nach der Installation verbraucht der Treiber gigantische 26,4 Megabyte Speicherplatz auf der Festplatte, was den immensen Umfang der Treibersoftware schon erkenntlich macht.
Wie gewohnt kann der Driver über Start -> Programme -> Roccat -> Kone Mouse -> Kone Driver gestartet werden.
Derzeit kann ich diesen Button allerdings beliebig oft anklicken, im Task-Manager wird auch ein Prozess namens KoneHID.exe angezeigt, erscheinen tut allerdings kein Bild. Getestet unter Windows XP Pro 32bit.
Der Prozess KoneHID.exe kann ebenfalls im Roccat Ordner im System gefunden werden und verbraucht 7,656 KB Arbeitsspeicher.


----------



## Klutten (30. August 2008)

Alllllso - wenn du Halsschmerzen hast, empfehle ich dir mal nen Bonbon zu ********. ^^

Ansonsten schau mal auf die Uhr. Wir haben Wochenende. Am Montag werde ich wieder mit der freundlichen jungen Dame namens Kathrin in Kontakt treten. Dann gibt es auch bestimmt wieder ein paar aktuelle Infos.

Ich frage mich nur gerade, was du mit einem Treiber ohne Hardware machen willst. Schon mal drüber nachgedacht?

EDIT:
Was ist denn nu los? Das benutzte Wort ist doch keinesfalls anrüchig?


----------



## moddingfreaX (30. August 2008)

Testen wäre eine Idee 

Nunja... bei Amazon kann man die Maus mittlerweile auch nicht mehr vorbestellen. Da wird nurnoch gesagt: _Melden Sie sich an, um per E-Mail benachrichtigt zu werden, wenn dieser Artikel verfügbar ist._
Ein Preis wird auch nicht mehr angezeigt!

******** ist doch kein verbotenes Wort  Argh... naja dann muss man wohl Bonbons "sucken"


----------



## Bullveyr (30. August 2008)

erstmal Reviews abwarten und falls die 133g exkl. Kabel sind ist die Maus für mich sowieso gestorben


----------



## X_SXPS07 (2. September 2008)

PCGH hat sie getestet  LINK


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. September 2008)

PCGH hat allerdings vergessen, dass sie laut Roccat-Website erst ab 1. Oktober 08 verfügbar sein wird!
In vielen Shops steht allerdings komischerweise schon ein Termin ab 17. -19.09.08! Mal schauen. Ich krieg meine ja direkt nach eintreffen von Amazon geschickt!


----------



## moddingfreaX (2. September 2008)

Die Roccat Valo soll seit heute/morgen bei K&M erhältlich sein!
Schaut hier nach! 

Bei Ebay gibts derzeit eine sehr Fragwürdige Versteigerung. Die eines Roccat Taito! Genau, das, das eigentlich noch garnicht erschienen ist! Angeblich getestet in Verbund mit einer Kone und einer Roccat Kova :O
Sehr sehr Fake verdächtig! Oder von einem Roccat-Mitarbeiter 
Klick mich


----------



## k-b (2. September 2008)

Weiß man schon wie es mit Linux-Support aussieht? Ob man den Windowstreiber braucht damit die Farben wechseln?


----------



## Klutten (2. September 2008)

moddingfreaX schrieb:
			
		

> Die einer Roccat Taito! Genau, die die eigentlich noch garnicht erschienen ist!



Du solltest lieber schreiben "eines"... Hier handelt es sich ja nur um ein Mauspad und nicht um eine Maus selbst. So ungewöhnlich ist diese Auktion aber gar nicht. Roccat führt ausführliche Beta-Tests durch, die bereits sehr lange laufen. Daher ist die Auktion vielleicht nicht ganz legal, aber bestimmt kein Fake im eigentlichen Sinne.


----------



## Bullveyr (3. September 2008)

wie erwartet zu schwer, bei 118g von "ultra light weight" zu sprechen finde ich etwas frech

so kommen Roccat und ich nicht ins Geschäft, vielleicht bei der Kova


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

Was ist an der Kova eigentlich so besonders? Ich check das net.. nur die beleuchtung?


----------



## Medina (3. September 2008)

Keine Ahnung, gibt ja noch ent soviele Tests^^

Ich wäre mal für Lesertest von dem Teil


----------



## Bullveyr (3. September 2008)

k-b schrieb:


> Was ist an der Kova eigentlich so besonders? Ich check das net.. nur die beleuchtung?


Eigentlich nichts aber genau das macht sie für mich interessant.
Mir reichen 5 nutzbare Tasten, leicht muss sie sein (kann ich mir bei der Kova vorstellen), Form muss natürlich auch passen, Einstellungen in der Maus gespeichert --> kein Treiber

Ich brauch keine Makros, Lichtspiele, zusätzliche Gewichte, Status LEDs oder Display, etc.

Genau das erfüllt atm meine SteelSeries Ikari Laser, aber ich bin offen für Neues.


----------



## k-b (3. September 2008)

Ich meinte die Tastatur 
Die Maus passt.


----------



## Bullveyr (3. September 2008)

lol 

die Valo interessiert mich auch nicht die Bohne


----------



## moddingfreaX (3. September 2008)

Die Valo ist doch mal eine würdige alternative zur ewig und schon langsam langweiligen Logitech G15!


----------



## TombstoneKill (8. September 2008)

Die Valo is nicht schlecht. Das neue Taito Mauspad gefällt mir nicht so gut, mir gefällt das Sense besser. Mehr Farbe drinne iwie.

Aber für die Kone ist ja schohn ein Treiber draußen^^. Hab ihn grade mal geladen.^^



Edit: Schade der Treiber kann nicht installiert werden. Naja dann zokk ich erstmal die CSS Karte die Roccat gemacht hat^^. Mal schauen wie die ist.


----------



## TombstoneKill (30. September 2008)

Bald ist es soweit. Die beste Maus ever wird da sein.
Die Roccat KONE!!!!!!!!!!!


Man! Wer freut sich noch alles drauf? Und wird sie sich holen?

Ich auf jeden.


----------



## Robär (30. September 2008)

Na ich aber auch, Vorbestellung is schon seit Ewigkeiten raus und ich warte


----------



## CeresPK (30. September 2008)

vlt hole ich sie mir nächstes Jahr im Januar oder Februar!
aber erstmal brauch ich nen ordentlichen Karren (Subaru Impreza 2.0R)
hoffentlich kostet die Kone dann nur noch etwa 50€
55€ wären auch noch OK (bei Amazon versteht sich dann ist sie bei Hardwareversand.de noch günstiger)
also auf der Cebit war der Griff wie ich fand komplett anders als bei meiner MX518
die Materialien waren aber ähnlich, die Form anders als bei Logitechs MX518 aber dennoch nicht ungewohnt.
Aber sollte Logitech bis dahin eine Logitech MX520 (MX518 mit eventuellen Detailverbesserungen wie 3200dpi) dann würde diese auf meinem Schreibtisch landen egal wie teuer
Die G5s sagen mir nämlich nicht zu (dpi Umschalter sind nicht gut plaziert)und die G9 hat für mich zu viele Spielereien an Board (wer brauch schon 2 Schalen wenn er die Perfekte MX5xx Form geniesen kann)

Und irgendwie ist mir aufgefallen das verdammt viele MX518 Besitzer erst jetzt ihre Maus wechseln wollen und auf eine Kone umsteigen


----------



## Robär (1. Oktober 2008)

Laut hardwareversand (meinem Zulieferer^^) ist die Kone erst am 10.10 lieferbar, gestern Abend stand sie noch auf 01.10. Hatte schon ne Hoffnung.


----------



## Bullveyr (1. Oktober 2008)

@Cerespk91

brauchst du überhaupt mehr als 1600 DPI?


----------



## Uziflator (1. Oktober 2008)

>Freude Freude, nach eienm Jahr warten kann ich sie mir endlich kaufen!


----------



## CeresPK (1. Oktober 2008)

@Bulveyr ja ich nutzte nur 1600dpi bei meiner MX518 unter Windows jedenfalls und etwa bei C&C
bei einigen Shootern auch nur bei wenigen Ausnahmen nutze ich mal 800dpi oder 400 dpi (SWRC)

auf der Cebit konnte man ja schonmal probieren wie einem die Maus zusagt, nur hat bei mir die DPI-Umschaltung nicht gefunzt war auch jemand von euch da und hatte das gleiche Erlebnis?
ging sie gut weil die Kone hatt ja die Tasten zur Umschaltung wie die MX518 vor und hinter dem Mausrad


----------



## Sesfontain (1. Oktober 2008)

die maus nehme ich jetzt in meine nähere Auswahl seit ich den Test in PCGH gelesen hab ...


----------



## moddingfreaX (1. Oktober 2008)

Der Release der Kone ist nun endlich vollführt! Zwar müssen wir uns dennoch bis zum Liefertermin (durchschn. 10.10.08) begnügen, dennoch können wir uns  über ein schönes "Available now"-Schild auf der  Roccat Kone Website freuen!


Für die Fans der Valo: Status ist immer noch als "Delayed", was so viel wie "verschoben" heißt, angezeigt! 
Einziger Termin den ich derzeit halten kann ist der 29.10.08, an dem die Valo bei Sqoops erscheinen soll. Dieser ist allerdings nun wirklich unrelevant und so hoffen wir auf den 1.12.08 bei K&M Elekronik!

Alle Daten wurden dem  PCGH-Preisvergleich und der Roccat Website entnommen! Kein Gewähr auf Richtigkeit!


----------



## Bullveyr (2. Oktober 2008)

Valo ist eigentlich nicht einfach nur "delayed" sondern wird atm "redesigned" 

Roccat gibt übrigens inzwischen das Gewicht der Kone mit 118g ohne Kabel,wie von PCGH gemessen, an

133g inkl. Kabel klingen für mich eher unglaubwürdig wenn man es mit dem Gewicht des Kabels anderer Mäuse vergleicht

ein "ultra light weight precision instrument" ist eine 118g-Maus auf jeden Fall nicht


----------



## k-b (2. Oktober 2008)

leichte mäuse sind richtig unangenehm zu bedienen.


----------



## Bullveyr (2. Oktober 2008)

für dich vielleicht, für andere eben nicht

--> Präferenz


----------



## CeresPK (2. Oktober 2008)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> für dich vielleicht, für andere eben nicht
> 
> --> Präferenz


Ich finde aber auch das man eine schwere Maus schöner bedienen kann als eine Leichte.
Bei der schweren hat man einfach mehr Feedback


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

ka also bei meiner logitech g5 hab ich 6 schwere und 2 leichte Gewichte drinne. Das ist perfekt.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenn man relativ lowsense spielt ist ein hohes gewicht nicht so das problem.
Wenn man dagegen extrem highsense spielt bedeutet jedes Gramm mehr, eine höhere Massenträgheit und somit es schwerer sehr prezise zu zielen.
Ich habe damals bei der MX510 als erstes das gewicht rausgeschraubt. Die MX518 hatte es zum glück nicht mehr.
Bin mal gespannt, was der Test sagt, wie es sich anfühlt...


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

Präzise zu zielen ist mit leichteren Mäusen schwerer, da man da oft mal zu weit geht. Ich habe lieber ne schwere Maus die man exakt führen kann und dafür eine höhere Mausgeschwindigkeit.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

da habe ich eher andere erfahrugnen gemacht. Ich weiß nicht wie gut du deine Maus in der Hand hast, aber ich habe eine möglichst gute prezision, wenn die maus leicht ist. So wie die MX518 ist perfekt. Leichter konnte ich noch nie testen.


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich spiel eigentlich auch lieber an der PS3 da für PC zur Zeit nur schlechte Spiele kommen. Meine Erfahrungen waren nur auf Arbeit mit Desktop-Oberflächen bezogen.


----------



## BigBubby (3. Oktober 2008)

Das kann antürlich was anderes sein. Mir geht es um "echte" prezision und nicht windowsbetrieb...


----------



## Bullveyr (3. Oktober 2008)

wie schon gesagt ist Gewicht persönliche Präferenz

und imho neben Shape der wichtigste Faktor bei einer Maus, Position des Sensors und Gewichtsverteilung sind natürlich auch nicht zu verachten

für mich fällt eben wegen des Gewichtes die Kone aus, ich werfe Roccat auch nicht wirklich vor, dass sie wegen Features und BlingBling ein höheres Gewicht in Kauf nehmen, so verkauft man eben (leider) Gamer-Mäuse, mal schauen was aus der Kova wird

aber ich werfe ihnen vor, dass sie die Kone als "ultra light weight" vermarkten, was mit Blick auf die Konkurrenz einfach nicht stimmt



BigBubby schrieb:


> Wenn man relativ lowsense spielt ist ein hohes gewicht nicht so das problem.
> Wenn man dagegen extrem highsense spielt bedeutet jedes Gramm mehr, eine höhere Massenträgheit und somit es schwerer sehr prezise zu zielen.


eigentlich legen eher low-senser wert auf ein geringes Gewicht (höhere Bewegungsgeschwindigkeit)

da sind wir wieder bei Präferenz, es gibt highsenser, die ein relativ hohes Gewicht bevorzugen, andere wieder ein relativ niedriges und genau so ist es auch bei den lowsensern

PS: schreib nicht so klein


----------



## k-b (3. Oktober 2008)

Bullveyr schrieb:


> eigentlich legen eher low-senser wert auf ein geringes Gewicht (höhere Bewegungsgesc


ja eben, genau das meinte ich.


----------



## CeresPK (4. Oktober 2008)

boa die Kone gibts bei Amazon jetzt für 64€ die war doch vorher bei etwas über 70 €.
also langsam komme ich wirklich ins Grübeln.
Die haben sie bestimmt schon auf Lager nur dürfen sie noch nicht verkaufen


----------



## Radiator (5. Oktober 2008)

Tach ich hab den Treiber jetzt einfach mal drauf (konnte es einfach nicht erwarten, des menü is schon was edles^^), es gab aber nen fehler und jetz lässt sich der Treiber nicht deinstalllieren, obwohl er schon deinstalliert ist. Habt ihr da iwelche Ideen (hab natürlich schon alles in der Registry gelöscht)


----------



## sechzger (5. Oktober 2008)

Servus!
Ich persönlich würd ja die Logitech MX 518 nehmen, weil wo braucht man schon mehr als 1800 dpi? Ich besitz die Maus selber und bin absolut zufrieden. Aus preislicher Sicht wird die MX518 sowieso die Nase vornehaben.

Lg sechzger


----------



## Robär (5. Oktober 2008)

Hab auch die MX 518 (allerdings noch die mit 1600dpi), ist schon die 2., allerdings kränkeln die bei mir alle immer mit der rechten Maustaste. Diese hakt aus unerfindlichen Gründen immer mal wieder. Deswegen hab ich mir die Roccat bestellt. Aber du hast schon Recht - kein Mensch braucht 3200dpi. Unter Win ist das auch viel zu viel, da bewegt man die Maus nen kleines Stück und du hast sie über den gesamten Desktop gezogen.


----------



## Klutten (5. Oktober 2008)

@Radiator
Ich würde mal sagen das kommt davon, wenn man sich einfach durch die Installation klickt. Aus welchem Grund steht wohl im ersten Fenster, dass vor der Installation die Maus eingesteckt sein muss??? Die Fehlermeldung ist dann wohl logische Konsequenz - oder?


----------



## Radiator (5. Oktober 2008)

Ich habs ja zuerst virtuell installiert, (die Meldung hab ich nicht übersehen, aber die Neugier hat einfach gesiegt), aber das Problem besteht weiterhin, also hast du ne Idee? Ich hab gesehe, dass die Installation ne datei ikernel.exe anlegt in gemeinsame dateieninstallshield\engine\6 aber die wird jedesmal neu erstellt obwohl er ja deinstalliert...

edit: also es hängt anscheinend mit wirklich ikernel.exe zusammen was damit unabhängig von der installation ist, aber damit rutscht das Problem eher in nen anderen Bereich außer andere haben des Problem auch


----------



## k-b (5. Oktober 2008)

Wart doch einfach bis du sie hast, und start die Installationsroutine nochmal. Wenn das net hilft, formatier mal dein PC und schreib danach wieder in den Thread, dann sehen wir weiter.


----------



## Radiator (5. Oktober 2008)

Ja format C klingt mir logisch und nach ner intelligenten Lösung bei der Gelegenheit werf ich ihn noch gleich aus dem Fenster, dann gehts sicher wieder


----------



## b0s (10. Oktober 2008)

Bei Windowsproblemen ist formatieren und neumachen schon immer die beste Lösung gewesen 

Wenn ich mir den Zulauf diverser Händler anschaue ist sie restlos ausverkauft und wird wohl nicht vor ende Oktober wieder in größeren Stückzahlen verfügbar sein oder?


----------



## moddingfreaX (11. Oktober 2008)

Da gibts noch diesenn einen winzigen Laden, der zufällig auch T-Shirts verkauft.  Dort ist die kone überteuert in kleinerer Stückzahl sofort lieferbar! Siehe hier!


----------



## Lee (11. Oktober 2008)

Bei uns im Satrun haben sie auch noch 6 oder 7 Kones rumliegen. Preis stand aber keine da

Saturn typisch tippe ich einfach mal auf 99€


----------



## k-b (11. Oktober 2008)

Wusste gar nicht, dass der Saturn so schnell aktuelle Ware hat


----------



## b0s (11. Oktober 2008)

Also hier in einem der beiden Saturne ham se die noch nicht da gehabt, sie steht nur in der Datenbank , aber auch ohne Lieferdatum (hab nachgefragt). Würde aber auch 80 Öcken (79,9x) kosten.


----------



## CyrussM (12. Oktober 2008)

Hi,
habe letzte woche Montags (6.10) meine Kone bei Saturn in Essen erworben. Für ähm, nachkuck ^^  69.99 Euros.
War aber die letzte und da ich meine ja schon kaputt gekriegt habe, warte ich wieder mal auf eine neue Lieferung. 
Soll Montag nachmittag eintreffen, 30 stück, eine is meine ^^


----------



## UTDARKCTF (12. Oktober 2008)

Gibts das Teil eigentlich irgendwo zu kaufen, über Geizhals ist alles "nicht Lieferbar" ?


----------



## CeresPK (22. Oktober 2008)

Juhu ich liebe Amazon 
sie haben mein Mäuschen jetzt auf Reisen geschickt
habe sie am 4.10. gleich noch bestellt

jetzt steht auch bei Amazon das sie ab den 1. November wieder lieferbar wäre


----------



## Gast3737 (22. Oktober 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> Juhu ich liebe Amazon



 ich auch aber weil sie keine Versandkosten nehmen und extrem schnell liefern wenn sie können(ok liegt auch an DHL)


----------



## CyrussM (22. Oktober 2008)

Hey neue Firmware is da:

Description
Driver Version:	1.29
Operating system:	Windows XP 32 Bit, Windows XP 64 Bit, Windows Vista 32 Bit, Windows Vista 64 Bit
Supported languages:	English
Changes:	 View/hide
- Slow movement smoothness optimized
- Optimized right click behavior
- Assign a key issue fixed (holding a button is sending a constant signal now, i.e. for Teamspeak)

Download details
Filename:	 ROCCAT_KONE_DRV1.29_FW1.32.zip
Filesize:	9.32 MB
Created on:	21.10.2008


----------



## CeresPK (22. Oktober 2008)

hier mal ein kleiner Vorgeschmack auf die Bilder die ich gleich im http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/eingabegeraete-peripherie/5089-zeigt-her-eure-eingabegeraete.html zeigen werde



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

